# ACS Skills Assessment with Bachelors In ELectrical Engineering



## awaisirshadengr (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,

Having Bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering,with almost 4 years Experience in IT industry I am inclined towards ACS assessment.But I am having multifarious issues regarding Subjects taught in undergrad which are not lying among 65% ratio.Following are the Subjects Which contains some Programming Stuff

i)Intro to programming
ii) OOP
iii)Operating systems
iii)MicroProcessor Systems
iv)Systems Engineering
v)Data Structures
vi)Computer Architecture
vi)Computer networks

and some other related to EE field.

With these mentioned Core units I am eligible for ACS ?
OR I have to wait further ?

Will be looking for reply anxiously.

Thanks
Awais


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

awaisirshadengr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having Bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering,with almost 4 years Experience in IT industry I am inclined towards ACS assessment.But I am having multifarious issues regarding Subjects taught in undergrad which are not lying among 65% ratio.Following are the Subjects Which contains some Programming Stuff
> 
> ...


ACS can deduct 2 or 4 years of experience due to your degree.

In both cases, you can't claim points for experience.

If you satisfy the points requirements then go for ACS and start the process now otherwise, you'll have to wait for some time.

Secondly, what type of job are you doing and what is the ACS code for which you intend to apply?


----------



## awaisirshadengr (Jul 15, 2016)

ciitbilal said:


> ACS can deduct 2 or 4 years of experience due to your degree.
> 
> In both cases, you can't claim points for experience.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for your generous reply .

I am applying for software Engineer ,I am working as Sr.Software Engineer.

So If they deduct 2 or 4 years experience and ACS is valid for 2 years and iimigration requires atleast 3 years experience.So In this case I should gain more exprience .What do u suggest ?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

awaisirshadengr said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your generous reply .
> 
> I am applying for software Engineer ,I am working as Sr.Software Engineer.
> ...


please provide your points breakdown.


----------



## awaisirshadengr (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,

I need to ask if ACS deduct 2 or 4 Years Experience as You said earlier,and as per Australian Skill Assessment Authority 
ACS is valid for 2 years, 
Immigration requires minimum 3 years Experience.

So what should I do know ?


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

awaisirshadengr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to ask if ACS deduct 2 or 4 Years Experience as You said earlier,and as per Australian Skill Assessment Authority
> ACS is valid for 2 years,
> ...


Basically, you'd need to meet at least the minimum points criteria which is 60.

For that, you may or may not need 3 years of experience.

Again, that depends on how many points can you get.

That's why knowing your points breakdown (age, language etc) would be helpful.

Anyway, software related occupations have really high competition. Going through these forums, I've seen a lot of people with 60 points waiting for months to get an invite. This year, it might be even more difficult.

I'm pretty sure you'll have to get 7 in each module of IELTS to get 10 points from there as well.


----------



## awaisirshadengr (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,
I have already taken 7 in each Module and my age is 24 years. For the time being I just want to assess me documents ,But experience Deduction is not making my stance opaque for assessment. What do you suggest now ?

Yes, its quite right this year there will be rigorous competition for Software related Category.


----------



## Atri (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello All,

I have been following this forum for quite some time and it has really helped me get started with the PR process.

At the moment, I need some urgent help with respect to ACS Assessment (261313-software engineer). 

My Details:
Education: B.E in Computer Engineering (duration - 4 years) from a reputed college
Experience: 16 Years in IT industry but I could get reference letters covering 12 years
Designation: Assistant Manager and Manager 
Age: 37

1) Could you please suggest whether my degree will be assessed as having ICT Major and closely related to nominated occupation?
2) Will I receive 15 points for experience i.e. "In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)"?
3) All of my three reference letter or statutory declarations have Assistant Manager and above designation but my roles and responsibilities are aligned to software engineer skill? Do you see any concern here?

Here is the list of subjects that I have studied (along with other non-computer related) in the degree:
Computer Programming
Computer System Archetecture
Data and File Structure
operating systems
theory of computation
object oriented programming
system analysis and design
artificial intelligence
operations research
project semester
data base management system
algorithm analysis and design
system software
programming languages
microprocessors
compiler construction
computer graphics
computer networks
advanced computer architecture
computer peripherals and interfaces
software engineering


I need your help to understand what outcome I will most likely get from ACS Assessment. Let me know if you need any other details. 

Thanks You!


----------

